# I'm late...



## R8chel (Jun 13, 2006)

I just need to get this off my chest. I guess I'm looking for support and words of encouragment. I'm not one to dwell on things that can't be changed, but when something is not planned...it just totally changes all your plans...that probably doesn't make sense but I'm so confused right now.

I've been sort of charting the last year-year and a half. By that I mean that I've gotten lazy and dependent on my fertility calendar and how my body runs like clockwork every 26 days, that I note my next predicted OD and only temp a few days before and then twice after I get a high temp. I guess now I'm not sure how accurate this is. I thought that once your temp was high, you ovulated, right? I would start taking my morning temp a few days before my predicted OD and it would always be low, low, low, and then BAM! One morning I would wake up and temp like .6*-.8* higher. The next morning I would temp again, same-high temp. I assume I ovulated, right? I have been doing it this way for at least a year. It has worked till now.

I can't think of any extra stessful thing that happened around my predicted OD but last month I forgot to temp the few days before, so when I remembered it was like the day before predicted OD and I had a temp of 97.7 (average low temp being around 97) then the next morning it was 97.5. I assumed that I had missed my OD and was now getting high temps. AF only lasted 4 days last month. It's usually 5 or 6. I have been noticing the last couple of months that AF is significanlty lighter, but I thought that was due to using the Diva Cup. Also since starting the Diva Cup my cycles have been going from 28 days to 27 days, 26, 25, and last month was 24.

I don't know, I'm just so confused right now. I've NEVER been this late before, NEVER. I just looked at my chart and in the last the longest I have EVER gone was 28 days. Today is CD 33. This is HUGE for me.

I have been feeling more crampy than usual, bloated, painful breasts, and been having a lot of mood swings. But this is all normal for me right before AF.

Anyone BTDT going from a perfectly regular cycle month to month to being late? Suggestions, encouragment, thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you track other fertility signs? That might lend another clue to the puzzle. Unfortunately, there aren't alot of other clues this cycle if your temps were so limited.

I'd say the best way to know for sure is to take a HPT. Do you have a dollar store near you? That'll either show a positive OR make AF show *immediately* ! lol


----------



## R8chel (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for you support.

No, I don't track other fertility signs. At first I had tried to keep track of my CM but that was all over the board and didn't seem to have any rhyme or reason to it month to month. I guess I thought that BBT was the most reliable indicator of ovulation.

I don't really know what I'm looking for by posting this on here. It is helping to make me feel better just "talking" to other people about it. I don't have anyone irl to discuss this with. I can't to talk with my husband about it. I know that he doesn't want to have a child yet, so he make up excuses for no AF like, "Some woman miss a cycle here and there, so what? No big deal" or he says, "Maybe it'll come tomorrow" yeah, maybe.

I just don't know. I want a child. I really do. But maybe now isn't the right time? I feel bad writing that, but *sigh* it IS how I feel...

I just wish I would have been a little better at taking my temp last month!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd take a test to be sure, but remember that if you have fertile quality CM even 5 days before you expect to O, sperm can still thrive in that and fertilize an egg when O comes.

I'd take a test if you suspect you might be pregnant and want to know for sure, otherwise just ride it out and see what comes of it.

Life happens, and you'll make the best of the situation however it turns out, I'm sure!


----------



## R8chel (Jun 13, 2006)

For the fact that sperm can live up to 7 days, we don't have sex from the time AF ends to OD. For the past year or so this has been working fine. I am now on CD 38, about 12 days late. I am fighting with myself about taking a test or not. I am one of those who as myself, "Will the outcome change anything?" I am already eating healthy, taking my vitamins, getting enough sleep, exercising, etc. I keep telling myself that if I take a test and it IS positive, I wouldn't do anything different than I am now anyway. Same applies if the test is negative, except that I can stop wondering about it. I would have to say that I really am not AGONIZING over this. If I am pregnant fine, if not fine. We will deal with it either way. But it would be nice to know what's going on...

As I posted before, I don't know for sure when I ovulated, but an estimated guess according to a years worth of charting would indicate around September 18th. That would mean I am now 20 DPO. Is it safe to say AF is not coming for awhile? What do you think? I don't really want to test, I'd rather wait it out and what happens, happens.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I like your style!

Since your LPs don't vary much, I'd say that if you O'ed you're most likely preggers.

Do you have any thyroid issues or anything of the like that may have held off O?


----------



## R8chel (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have any thyroid issues that I know of. I only go to the doctor if I can't take care of an ailment myself, which isn't very often. I had a pap smear once. That went well.







: I seem to be fairly healthy.

I just feel weird about it!







I'm pregnant? No, can't be...can I?







I don't know. Now I feel crazy.

I'm wondering how long I should wait for AF? Do you just get to a point when you realize it's not coming? For like 9 more months? It's like I'm sitting here, just waiting for it, but...nothing. NOTHING AT ALL. My husband is so laid back about it all. He's like, "Whatever. If we are, we are. So? If you want to know FOR SURE, get a test." He just doesn't care either way. But it would be nice to know for sure. Not that tests are FOR SURE.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

well, I would need to POAS to get an answer, but that's just my personality. If my period were late and I hadn't tested, I would mourn when my period came, and the thought of losing a baby, even if I was never actually pregnant, is not something I want to experience. but like I said, that's just my neurotic personality shining through


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

One thing to consider is how your midwife or doc will feel about such an uncertain EDD. That is, of course, unless you UC. An HPT now (plus the last AF date) might be enough proof that they don't push ultrasounds, etc. or start talking about induction if you grow big babies late in the pg.

I am so NOT a laid-back person like you are when it comes to, well, anything! What a lesson you are teaching me. Thank you!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

You may want to check out the UC forum, they might have some wisdom and thoughts on not testing (from what I read some people test, some don't) if you want to stumble across a reason that might make sense to you.

If you are preggers, then you have a good idea of when O was, right? I don't htink a positive test would necessarily prove much as far as dates go.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I am sorry, I am confused here. You are late right? Well did you go test? Cause if you continue to be late and AF still hasn't shown up, then something is wrong. But if its positive quit worrying about it.

I honestly don't know what you want.


----------



## R8chel (Jun 13, 2006)

My mom always told me, "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all." I find this last post rude.

Thank you to all who replied and helped me to sort through my feelings and what I'm dealing with.

I no longer feel that I am welcomed here and will head on over to the UC Forum to be with like minded folks.

Again, a warm "THANK YOU" to those who gave their NICE thoughts...


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I know I am little late on this thread but I just wanted to say to R8chel that I wish I had the will power to NOT test! I mean what did they do way back when, when there was no such thing as POAS!

For me I am the type of person who just NEEDS to know!







...but I know plenty of women who just go with the flow and are in tune with their bodies and when AF fails to show they just wait it out and when their belly starts expanding and they start feeling movement, unless it's an alien in there, they know something has to be in there right?!









For me though I would have to at least hear a heart beat! I wouldn't be able to stand it! HAHA! ...but again that is just ME.

Well, I hope everything works out for you! I wouldn't be able to stand the suspense!









Best wishes.


----------



## R8chel (Jun 13, 2006)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mama to 2 girls*
> ...


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R8chel* 
My mom always told me, "If you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all." I find this last post rude.

Thank you to all who replied and helped me to sort through my feelings and what I'm dealing with.

I no longer feel that I am welcomed here and will head on over to the UC Forum to be with like minded folks.

Again, a warm "THANK YOU" to those who gave their NICE thoughts...

Oh good grief. I still don't know what you want. If you don't test, then fine. Are you wanting some sort of "Might be pregnant but don't want to test tribe?"

Then good luck to you.


----------

